# Bottles for lotion



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good source for lotion bottles? What works and what don't?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use bayousome.com They are based in Louisiana.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

http://malibu-tubes.com/
www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com and bayou


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am done with bottles.....strictly using jars from now on. I just don't want to dread anything I do and getting lotion into bottles ranked right up there along with lining molds. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a ketchup pump to fill lotion bottles. Takes 5 minutes to fill 25 bottles. No problem.

I buy 4oz cosmo ovals from WSP. Disc lids--the *pop* up ones where you push on one side and the other side pops up. The worst thing was everyone wanting to *test* them. At markets, for some reason, they feel it's FINE to open a bottle of lotion and SQUEEEEEZE. *~* I don't like those type bottles for testers, so this year I bought some 8oz round pumps. Works great. No more *testing* my *for sale* lotions.... but now they want to BUY the 8oz... for the same price as the 4oz. <sigh> I like the 4oz for selling. I price them the same as my soaps. So I can do 2 for... and 5 for... as specials. But it's always something. :/


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If I could get my lotion into bottles that fast I'd do it. But it just doesn't seem to work for me. I have to tap, tap, tap, shake, and tap some more to get the lotion to settle so I can get the bottle completely full.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmmm. Mine pumps right in, no tapping. I use my whisk attachment on my stick blender to mix with my pan in the sink of cool water. As soon as it starts to thicken, I take it in to fill bottles. Still barely warm. Maybe you're letting it cool to much?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Well, wouldn't it depend on how thick the lotion is as to how easy it fills the bottle?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, but if you fill bottles while the lotion is still warm then it's thinner. When I do batches of lotion I do all one scent. I remember Vicki posting that she keeps unlabeled bottles of unscented lotion, pops them in the micro to warm and adds scent then shakes the snot outa them. Same concept. Thinner, warm lotion is easier to work with.


----------

